# August 2010 BMQ



## Maytag (16 Mar 2010)

Anyone else here going to be heading out that date?

Got the call about a week ago.  Going in as an Artillery Soldier and couldn't be more jacked to begin my career with the CF


----------



## sherry1988 (16 Mar 2010)

My buddy is going Aug 7 for sigop. Im still waiting on doctor stuff to clear the medical so I will most likely miss out on that BMQ date.


----------



## Cleric515 (16 Mar 2010)

is april and the other prior months already filled?


----------



## Maytag (16 Mar 2010)

I assume the prior dates are filled at this point yea


----------



## fischer10 (16 Mar 2010)

Ahhh, i didn't want to hear earlier dates are most likely filled! lol, this sucks for Infantry/armoured soldiers as my recruiter told me they have to wait until the start of April when it opens up!!! Hopefully I will be going to BMQ this year . Anyway, Good luck to you all 8)


----------



## Maytag (16 Mar 2010)

best of luck to you fischer.

i know its really tough with all the waiting.  i first applied back in May 2009, so it will be a year and a half from when i first applied to when i leave for boot camp.   

so be patient     it will happen eventually


----------



## HavocSteve (16 Mar 2010)

I thought Combat Arms was closed till April :S Or is the CFRC playing some kind of joke on most people? Because Artillery Soldier and Air Defense and a mention of Infantry makes me wonder if I even made in now..

EDIT : Called the CFRC and they said they were hiring now. Seems that the background check is taking Ottawa forever even though they have already called my references. I'm pumped and ready to go 

BTW, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Cleric515 (16 Mar 2010)

i just phoned the recruiter at the winnipeg cfrc and was informed that yes august is filling up for BMQ and i was hoping to go at the end of april :crybaby:, so right now my application is with some people who give offers or something so i have to wait till april and then by then when i do get a call i won't be going till september or october, blargh, oh well, i should look on the bright side that at least im merit listed, lol


----------



## fischer10 (16 Mar 2010)

Maytag said:
			
		

> best of luck to you fischer.
> 
> i know its really tough with all the waiting.  i first applied back in May 2009, so it will be a year and a half from when i first applied to when i leave for boot camp.
> 
> so be patient     it will happen eventually



Thanks! Seems so long to wait  Oh well, guess I'll go job hunting for now.



			
				Cleric515 said:
			
		

> i just phoned the recruiter at the winnipeg cfrc and was informed that yes august is filling up for BMQ and i was hoping to go at the end of april :crybaby:, so right now my application is with some people who give offers or something so i have to wait till april and then by then when i do get a call i won't be going till september or october, blargh, oh well, i should look on the bright side that at least im merit listed, lol



So BMQ is filled right until august already? If so that really sucks for the trades that are not open (mine being infantry/armoured and myself being one of the ones waiting now ...)


----------



## kratz (16 Mar 2010)

Keep in mind your relative position on the merit list is continually changing. This moment you may be in the middle of the list, but at the end of the day when another xxx names are added, you may move up or down the list depending on how well those new applicants scored during their process. 

The merit list is also for each trade. While many people may be getting offers now, the trades these other people are willing to accept an offer for could be looking for more people compared to the trade you are waiting for.


----------



## Cleric515 (16 Mar 2010)

interesting point you have in whether a person can move up or down the merit list, all i know is that my PLAR is done since I was informed that I would be entering the marine electrician trade as semi skilled, so wherever that puts me on the merit list i have no clue


----------



## tk_01 (16 Mar 2010)

Are any of you guys from the Toronto area, because I'm almost positive that no applications are being processed in that region until April. Anyone care to shed some light on this?


----------



## AndyRad (18 Mar 2010)

Just got off the phone with CFRC Calgary. BMQ is currently loading for september!!!! will make my process over a year long in the process


----------



## Snapshot007 (19 Mar 2010)

I'm heading out in August as well, will make my application about 9 months.


----------



## heavygunner (20 Mar 2010)

Got the call yesterday afternoon! August 23rd BMQ in St. Jean. Field Artillery.
Absolutely Pumped!


----------



## heavygunner (20 Mar 2010)

tk_01 said:
			
		

> Are any of you guys from the Toronto area, because I'm almost positive that no applications are being processed in that region until April. Anyone care to shed some light on this?



Im from Just outside Toronto (Guelph), my recruiting centre is CFRC Det. Kitchener


----------



## armychick2009 (20 Mar 2010)

I could be very wrong but from what was explained me to just yesterday... your BMQ start date will vary against others, depending when your second level of training begins. For example, if it's another 9 months before your trade training is set to begin for the year, they will try to have you start your BMQ say, 5 months from now instead of immediately. Otherwise, you're sitting somewhere for five months twiddling your thumbs (which I have been told, gets very boring after the second week)... 

I could be very wrong... but I"m sure someone will point it out!


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Mar 2010)

Just got the word from the CFRC, my travel day is August 7th and my start date is August the 9th. I am in R0356E Platoon. Going in for Ammunition Technician.


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Mar 2010)

tk_01 said:
			
		

> Are any of you guys from the Toronto area, because I'm almost positive that no applications are being processed in that region until April. Anyone care to shed some light on this?



The CFRC I was referring to was the one at Yonge and Sheppard Ave.


----------



## tank girl (23 Mar 2010)

Hi ! Got THE call yesterday...BMQ starting August 23rd, Med Tech.  It went really fast for me, I applied Feb 17th, so for those who are in waiting mode, Hang in there, not everyone has to wait forever !


----------



## fischer10 (23 Mar 2010)

Alright, I called the Recruiting center and both Armoured and Infantry have quotas and will begin filling April 1st for those wondering on the combat trades. Also, all BMQ dates are filled upto August, and for my trades, you wont be going any earlier then August. So there is a little bit of a wait to go : . Good luck all


----------



## bonafiedhero (30 Mar 2010)

Im only at the interview stage which is today, but i've been told that I'm likely heading out in August. I'm enrolled in Field Artilleryman as well, seems like it will be an interesting adventure. There seem to be a lot of people going into this trade, while it wasn't one of my choices, from what I've been reading it looks like it's gunna be a wild ride. Hope to see all you FA people on the other side!


----------



## heavygunner (30 Mar 2010)

How'd the interview go bonafiedhero? Where are you from? Will you be going to St. jean?


----------



## bonafiedhero (1 Apr 2010)

Interview went well, I was sent through, now its just a waiting game... It sucks not knowing anything, but from what i was told i did fairly well and have a good chance   Im from Woodstock ON, and if i get in will be going to St. Jean yes.


----------



## heavygunner (5 Apr 2010)

bonafiedhero said:
			
		

> Interview went well, I was sent through, now its just a waiting game... It sucks not knowing anything, but from what i was told i did fairly well and have a good chance   Im from Woodstock ON, and if i get in will be going to St. Jean yes.



I hear ya on that one! I waited well over a year and a half before everything finally came together, all you can do is hang tough and it will work itself out!


----------



## Sorcerer-tech (9 Apr 2010)

Hey everyone, I got the news as well.  August 23, St Jean for ATIS Tech.  Looking forward to seeing you all then


----------



## Cleric515 (12 Apr 2010)

i got my call this morning and obviously accepted it ;D, i was informed that my training will be from august 2nd - november 5th and im going in for marine electrician, as for my swear in they'll let me know when the time gets closer but man was i so pumped


----------



## matthewpayie (12 Apr 2010)

Re: August 2010 BMQ
« Reply #19 on: March 23, 2010, 06:56:42 »

    * Quote

Hi ! Got THE call yesterday...BMQ starting August 23rd, Med Tech.  It went really fast for me, I applied Feb 17th, so for those who are in waiting mode, Hang in there, not everyone has to wait forever !

Ill be seeing you around base fellow med tech, just got the call today for the same start date. Can't wait to start my career!


----------



## MP_Bound (12 Apr 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Alright, I called the Recruiting center and both Armoured and Infantry have quotas and will begin filling April 1st for those wondering on the combat trades. Also, all BMQ dates are filled upto August, and for my trades, you wont be going any earlier then August. So there is a little bit of a wait to go : . Good luck all



See that is weird, cause I called April 7th to inquire about the MPAC for April (my first trade was MP) and my file manager told me that it was cancelled and but I was offered a job as Armoured Crewman(Second Choice) and my BMQ Date is July 26th. 

So maybe give another call and check on your status.

Hopefully see ya around shortly


----------



## vroom (13 Apr 2010)

Was in the area of the CFRC Victoria today. Stopped by to check in and had a job offer presented to me! 

August BMQ,  AC OP. 

Super pumped. Can't wait!


----------



## lifeofctc (14 Apr 2010)

Hi everyone.

Applied for CF as Infantry on January 1st. Leaving for BMQ August 23, 2010.

Good Luck Everyone, and Congratulations to those who have made it so far.


----------



## happybikers (16 Apr 2010)

Finally got my bmq date ....August 30 (french course) ......anyone going these dates?


----------



## Kabalis (19 Apr 2010)

lifeofctc said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> Applied for CF as Infantry on January 1st. Leaving for BMQ August 23, 2010.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone, and Congratulations to those who have made it so far.



How is it that you can apply for infantry as recently as January and already have a date set before you when I've had my Application in for 14 months, already have my BMQ under my belt, keep getting the run around from my recruiter, and still have NO idea when or where I go?  Time to call my CFRC and start bugging them.


----------



## happybikers (19 Apr 2010)

Starting BMQ august 30(french) as a combat engineer.  ;D


----------



## DavieRocket77 (20 Apr 2010)

Kabalis said:
			
		

> How is it that you can apply for infantry as recently as January and already have a date set before you when I've had my Application in for 14 months, already have my BMQ under my belt, keep getting the run around from my recruiter, and still have NO idea when or where I go?  Time to call my CFRC and start bugging them.


 Hey Kabalis, you must understand everyone's process is different. Unfortunately it's not "first come, first serve" , your application is placed in order by "merit" meaning the person who is best qualified gets the job offer first.


----------



## armychick2009 (20 Apr 2010)

Kabalis? You say you already have your BMQ under your belt? How so? Am I missing something?


----------



## Lobster Rodeo (20 Apr 2010)

Good to see people getting in for infantry and other combat arms. I've been waiting since October 2008 to even do Medical, Interview and CFAT. Anyone know whats going on with that?


----------



## Kabalis (20 Apr 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Kabalis? You say you already have your BMQ under your belt? How so? Am I missing something?



I have previous service.  Did BMQ in 2007, made it to week 12/14 for DP1 Infantry, was injured, stuck in physio which is very similar to perpetual hell (it never ends), was told by a friend (who is now a liar in my eyes) that if I were to VR and then re apply that I would be back on course faster.  Boy was I grossly misinformed...

And I got off the phone with my recruiter yesterday and he told me that I had missed my chance for Infantry.  I was told I was very high on the merit list and he also said that because they were in such a rush to fill in the spots, that they literally had to "fill as many positions as they could" by just grabbing any file and filling said positions.  

All this happened in the first few days of April after I was told on the 1st when I called, that I was to call back in the second week of April and I would "know where I was going".  Everything in quotes is exactly what my recruiting officer told me.  

I've been waiting to continue my trade for 14 months and right now I feel cheated, deceived, and down right flabbergasted.  I know I have other options for other trades, but in my mind and heart I know I wont enjoy them.  I have my heart set on Infantry or even an Infantry Officer and Id rather wait for them to open.

I was told that they may open up again in July, so the only way I can make sure I don't fall through the cracks again is to call every day in order to make sure I don't miss out again.  I have to show them I want the job ^^

And all you guys/girls who have their BMQ date set, congrats and make sure you hang on to it because the moment you let it go, I'm gonna steal it from ya


----------



## McD (20 Apr 2010)

My point with the following is, EVERYONE'S case is different. Period. 


Talk about leap of faith, you're brave for attempting to find logic in your buddies idea - going with the trial and error approach, sorry it isn't working.

Everyone gets different accounts toward the status of infantry. Yesterday you said your recruiter said it was full. YESTERDAY my recruiter said I could hear soon with an offer. Touch wood , that I do, I pray do....Guess what I chose? Hang in there.


----------



## NazTheEternal (20 Apr 2010)

Lobster Rodeo said:
			
		

> Good to see people getting in for infantry and other combat arms. I've been waiting since October 2008 to even do Medical, Interview and CFAT. Anyone know whats going on with that?



Have you contacted your local recruiting Office? I had to book my dates and times for the CFAT/Interview/Med so if you haven't done that already you'll end up waiting forever


----------



## just that guy (20 Apr 2010)

So I've been calling my CFRC constantly and harrassing them about me getting in for infantry. When I was called in for my interview 2 months ago they told me that I going to be selected for infantry when it opened in April and they put me on the merit list. I was merit listed for a month or so and I hadn't recieved a phone call from them, so I called last week and they told me that i was selected for infantry and assigned to PPCLI but theres no training dates or swearing dates attached to my file. I'm assuming this means I have the job? but I'm confused at why i didn't get a call and why I don't have training dates??? Can anyone shed some light on this continuing struggle with the recruitment process please??


----------



## Griffon (20 Apr 2010)

just that guy - I'm going to hazard a semi-educated guess here and say that, based on what you said, the CFRC has recently received confirmation that you have been selected for infantry (you're in), but they are waiting for training dates.  They are probably waiting for a slot in battle school, and will work backwards from there for course loading you into basic training.  They generally swear people in on a date within a couple of weeks of the commencement of BMQ.  So have a bit of patience, from what you said I would confidently say that you're pretty much in, just let them get their ducks in a row before they call you.


----------



## fischer10 (20 Apr 2010)

just that guy said:
			
		

> So I've been calling my CFRC constantly and harrassing them about me getting in for infantry. When I was called in for my interview 2 months ago they told me that I going to be selected for infantry when it opened in April and they put me on the merit list. I was merit listed for a month or so and I hadn't recieved a phone call from them, so I called last week and they told me that i was selected for infantry and assigned to PPCLI but theres no training dates or swearing dates attached to my file. I'm assuming this means I have the job? but I'm confused at why i didn't get a call and why I don't have training dates??? Can anyone shed some light on this continuing struggle with the recruitment process please??



It is because infantry is "over-subscribed" right now. I was told I would have to wait 6-7 months before they would think about giving me a BMQ date. Which, instead I took the offer for Armoured Soldier, September 6th training starts for me. So, you may have a wait ahead of you.


----------



## Lobster Rodeo (20 Apr 2010)

NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> Have you contacted your local recruiting Office? I had to book my dates and times for the CFAT/Interview/Med so if you haven't done that already you'll end up waiting forever



Ya i phoned every few weeks asking about my file for a bit. Then last year in September, two recruiters came up to my town, made a phone call to the recruiting centre in Vancouver and told me I had one day processing for the first week in November. I phoned two weeks before the start of November to see exactly when I had to go up but I had to leave a message because I worked from 730 till 630. They never got back to me and when I finally got a hold of them they said spots had to be open before they would start doing testing for me. I realize Combat Arms trades are pretty packed but I would have atleast thought i could get some kind of testing done in a year and a half timeline.


----------



## armychick2009 (20 Apr 2010)

Kabalis, Thanks for answering the question! I thought there had to be something more to it that I wasn't aware of!

I hope you get in for what you like... I don't have the luxury (and I use that word loosely!) of waiting for the trade I originally wanted (would take at least another year but likely a few at the rate it's going) so I decided to switch my trade to another (that I know I will still do well in, due to prior experience)... good luck with your wait! I hope it's a short one!


----------



## NazTheEternal (20 Apr 2010)

Lobster Rodeo said:
			
		

> Ya i phoned every few weeks asking about my file for a bit. Then last year in September, two recruiters came up to my town, made a phone call to the recruiting centre in Vancouver and told me I had one day processing for the first week in November. I phoned two weeks before the start of November to see exactly when I had to go up but I had to leave a message because I worked from 730 till 630. They never got back to me and when I finally got a hold of them they said spots had to be open before they would start doing testing for me. I realize Combat Arms trades are pretty packed but I would have atleast thought i could get some kind of testing done in a year and a half timeline.



Yeah Combat Arms seems to be majorly packed... I spoke to a recruiter at the recruiting center in Toronto when I went for my CFAT and I was told that there was plenty of space in Infantry as well as Artillery at that time. I then came back 3 weeks later for my Medical and Interview and was informed that Infantry was completely full and Artillery had a few spots remaining...Seems that the number fluctuate quite a bit...


----------



## Kabalis (22 Apr 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Kabalis, Thanks for answering the question! I thought there had to be something more to it that I wasn't aware of!
> 
> I hope you get in for what you like... I don't have the luxury (and I use that word loosely!) of waiting for the trade I originally wanted (would take at least another year but likely a few at the rate it's going) so I decided to switch my trade to another (that I know I will still do well in, due to prior experience)... good luck with your wait! I hope it's a short one!



No problem!  I'm glad I could clarify.  I really shouldn't be so upset with my recruiter.  I know the demand is high and the positions limited, and I keep thinking to myself "should I chose another trade?"  and then I think about what the trade employs and wonder if I could be happy knowing that instead of waiting another year for Infantry, I spend 20 years working in the trade I didn't really want.  And then it simply hits me that I'd rather wait a little longer for the trade I want.  'Tis logical.  

After doing 12/14 weeks of DP1 in Meaford, I think back and wonder what I wouldn't give for a time machine in order to go back and slap myself in the back of the head for taking said friends advice.  I actually had a blast doing Propat 1 and Propat 2.  I love everything I went through in those hard weeks and thats what I miss the most and that's what reminds me that I'm going to wait for Infantry to open again.  

But rest assured, I'm going to be in constant contact with my recruiting officer (not just the CFRC) in order to make sure he doesn't forget about me.  By the time I get an offer, we'll be known on a first name basis


----------



## just that guy (24 Apr 2010)

Finally got my training dates, swearing on July29th and starting BMQ on August23rd for infantry PPCLI. Everyone out there who thinks Combat Arms trades are closed just stay positive, my CFRC said that they are all open and i got a job offer so they must be open. It takes forever to get anything done with the CFRC but if you stick it out you'll get in. Couldn't be  happier to finally have a date to start my new career with the CF, took almost a year for me, all smiles right now


----------



## AshFromCan (24 Apr 2010)

Hey. I've completed my application and was told the other day by the recruiting centre that I was selected for PPCLI reg force infantry but i don't have a BMQ date yet. I interpreted this to mean I have a job with PPCLI. How can I have that but not a BMQ date?


----------



## AshFromCan (24 Apr 2010)

Oops. I just noticed your previous post, Just that guy. It seems I am in the same exact situation you were in. Hopefully I'll get a call soon...


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2010)

AshFromCan said:
			
		

> Hey. I've completed my application and was told the other day by the recruiting centre that I was selected for PPCLI reg force infantry but i don't have a BMQ date yet. I interpreted this to mean I have a job with PPCLI. How can I have that but not a BMQ date?



You are course loaded onto a Serial that will be sending people to the PPCLI.  You will still be going to St Jean, and then from there you will go to Wainwright.


----------



## just that guy (24 Apr 2010)

@Ashfromcan   I was in the same situation and they wouldn't give me a date for a couple weeks. Then i got frustrated and went into my local CFRC and pretty much demanded that they give me a training date..the guy made a couple phone calls and 15min later a guy came outa the back with my paperwork and training dates. Try it maybe it'll work for you too, good luck.


----------



## Silverfire (27 Apr 2010)

Just got the call today.  Swearing in August 12th, leaving Ontario August 21st, and BMQ starts August 23rd, Field Arty.


----------



## Kabalis (28 Apr 2010)

Well, I got screwed by the folks at my recruiting centre and I must say I am NOT impressed.  I gave them a call yesterday to find out exactly what was going on.  After all, I think after waiting since Feb. 2009, I was entitled to an answer.  So I became stern and didn't take "We'll call you when a position opens up".  After being as firm as I could be without becoming rude, I discovered that I was never on the merit list to begin with.  My recruiting officer told me in September 2009 that I was on the merit list and that I was going to get an offer in April, which I was fine with.  

I kept calling once a month since then to make sure everything was okay.  I called on April 1st and they told me that the merit list resets every fiscal year and that I was put on the new list for the 2010/2011 year.  then they told me that they didn't hire anyone yet and that they were still in the process of figuring out where everyone they hired were going to go.  I was then told to call back the second week of April.  I did.

I was told I wasn't selected(which was understandable considering there were only 60+ positions open this year).  Then I get wind of someone who posted above, saying that they put their application in jan 1st 2011 and that they had a spot in Infantry set to begin with their August BMQ.  (Congrats by the way.  hang on to it!).  This rose an eyebrow.  how could someone with less training than me, be put higher on the merit list?

So I once again call my recruiting officer and he tells me that I wasn't even considered for the job because I wasn't even put on the merit list to begin with.  I was speechless.  he then tells me it's too late and that I'd have to redo my appointments for infantry because they expire in may.  he tells me to schedule them for April 2011 when the trade opens up again.  and before I could say anything in protest, he informs me that he's late for an appointment and that he had to go and proceeded to hang up on me.

Now I find this completely unacceptable.  I have been waiting 14 months for a position that I wasn't even being considered for because they failed to stay on top of my file while the whole time, they were lying to me by telling me that I was all set to go and that I would have a very strong chance to get hired.

Needless to say I am not impressed with the way some (not all) of these guys/girls run a CFRC.  I am not willing to switch to a trade I don't want and I'm not willing to wait another year unless I've extinguished all other options.  I have contacted the local Ombudsman in order to get some answers that I so rightfully deserve.  The lesson to be learned here is that everyone who has an application in has to make sure they stay on top of the people handling their file.  "Falling through the cracks" is unacceptable...


----------



## aegishjalmar (28 Apr 2010)

Has anybody here scheduled for BMQ on August 9th received their swearing in ceremony date yet? I didn't intend on raising this question to the CFRC until late June but it would be nice to mark a date on the calender (and give plenty of notice when I put in a request to get the day off work too!).

I know Maytag starts BMQ the same day as me, have you heard anything?


----------



## fishoutawater (29 Apr 2010)

I have recently recieved my call also! Dental Tech, BMQ starts Aug 16th in St Jean. Anyone else have that date?


----------



## Duke Lantoran (30 Apr 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> Has anybody here scheduled for BMQ on August 9th received their swearing in ceremony date yet? I didn't intend on raising this question to the CFRC until late June but it would be nice to mark a date on the calender (and give plenty of notice when I put in a request to get the day off work too!).
> 
> I know Maytag starts BMQ the same day as me, have you heard anything?



I'm headed there for the 9th, no word yet on enrollment ceremony
Anybody else from the Moncton region going to BMQ in August?


----------



## Cleric515 (1 May 2010)

So i'm making this thread as I'm curious to whose going to BMQ during this time because I haven't once seen anybody post that they're going august 2nd, i see posts for later and earlier before that so if you're going on this date let me know as well as what province and what trade you are going for.

Manitoba
Marine Electrician


----------



## lofty10 (1 May 2010)

I'm going August 2nd. Still waiting to know my swear in date but I've been told I'm on for this date. I'm from Ontario and going in for Field Artillery


----------



## Cleric515 (2 May 2010)

i still don't know my swear in date, all i was told is that when it comes closer to our training date we will be let known


----------



## lofty10 (2 May 2010)

Yeah they told me the same thing. I was kind of worried when it seems that most people know their swear in dates, so it's a relief to hear you got the same story.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2010)

There is already a thread on BMQ for August:

Aug 2010 BMQ

It's _preferred_ that threads are not started for each date a BMQ is being run, but only the month, to cut down on the number of BMQ threads.


----------



## Cleric515 (2 May 2010)

sry Mo, just made this thread to drag out those who were going August 2nd cause like I said no one out of that whole thread was going Aug 2nd and I wanted to at least know that some people were going that date


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2010)

Cleric515 said:
			
		

> I wanted to at least know that some people were going that date



Its not like they are going to run a course with just YOU on it !!!!


----------



## Cleric515 (2 May 2010)

maybe i'm just that special

but in all seriousness i thought "how many users do we have on this forum and I have not seen one put down August 2nd for a training date." I even phoned the recruiting center and asked about it and had asked how they group BMQ, is it according to trade or is it what they require for trades at that time.


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

Cleric515 said:
			
		

> maybe i'm just that special
> 
> but in all seriousness i thought "how many users do we have on this forum and I have not seen one put down August 2nd for a training date." I even phoned the recruiting center and asked about it and had asked how they group BMQ, is it according to trade or is it what they require for trades at that time.



Cleric515,

Don't worry about it! You're amongs the lucky ones who received a BMQ date. Concentrate on that. You'll find out soon enough  who'll be with you on that date weither from this forum or the day you get there.
Congratulations and... BREATH 

Alea


----------



## Maytag (2 May 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> Has anybody here scheduled for BMQ on August 9th received their swearing in ceremony date yet? I didn't intend on raising this question to the CFRC until late June but it would be nice to mark a date on the calender (and give plenty of notice when I put in a request to get the day off work too!).
> 
> I know Maytag starts BMQ the same day as me, have you heard anything?



yea, same story here. i was told that if i dont here anything by June 15th to give them a call and they will give me my enrollment date.  good to hear that other people are in the same boat.  not knowing my enrollment date was making me nervous


----------



## AshFromCan (3 May 2010)

My recruiter just responded to my email and told me I will be starting BMQ on Aug. 23rd. The weird thing is, I was told over the phone that I was selected for PPCLI but my recruiter told me I was put in RCR. Could they have made an error or could I just have been moved? I also don't have an enrolment date yet.


----------



## aegishjalmar (3 May 2010)

Just got a call from the CFLRS in Toronto, enrollment date is August 4th at 7:45 AM EST.


----------



## heavygunner (6 May 2010)

Got a call from the recruiting center today informing me that my BMQ date has been changed from August 23rd to July 12th. Good luck to all, enjoy your summer!


----------



## Silverfire (6 May 2010)

Any idea why the course date got switched?  Someone dropped from that course possibly?  Good luck with BMQ mate.


----------



## heavygunner (6 May 2010)

yeah, someone dropped out. I'd been called twice before that and offered positions but someone had filled the open spot both times. Guess my recruiter is just really on the ball!


----------



## Lexira (7 May 2010)

I'll be heading out to St. Jean from just north of Toronto on August 23rd.  I've been waiting for nearly a year to go, so I'm unbelievably excited.  

Edit: Swearing in August 12th at Barrie CFRC, meteorological technician, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Maytag (7 May 2010)

any of you August 9th grunts on facebook? im thinking of starting a group for our bmq


----------



## Duke Lantoran (7 May 2010)

I'm on facebook, Maytag


----------



## Maytag (10 May 2010)

group made!

heres the link http://www.facebook.com/?sk=2361831622#!/group.php?gid=118084718224078

if that doesnt work just look up the group "Canadian Forces August 9 BMQ"

see ya there


----------



## Duke Lantoran (10 May 2010)

joined group, look forward to seeing other aug 9 bmq ppl on there soon


----------



## fishoutawater (11 May 2010)

I created a Facebook group for August 16th BMQ in St Jean. Here is the link:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=122823641077076&v=wall


----------



## Lexira (12 May 2010)

I've also created a group for the August 23rd intake.


----------



## Black00wind (12 May 2010)

Got a group in facebook setup for those starting August 2nd. 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126584134019073


----------



## Cleric515 (12 May 2010)

i just joined the august 2nd group, hoorah


----------



## Snapshot007 (13 May 2010)

I just joined as well...hope to see you all there.


----------



## just that guy (13 May 2010)

Heres the link to the Facebook group for  August 23rd BMQ everyone starting that date join!!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=111550165549413#!/group.php?gid=111550165549413&v=info


----------



## alain22 (13 May 2010)

Is anyone here going out August 16th? What language is the course going to be in?


----------



## fishoutawater (13 May 2010)

I am, and I called the recruting centre to verify ( after your facebook message) and the course is in English.


----------



## Duke Lantoran (19 May 2010)

Was at the recruiting center last week, my enrollment date is set for the 5th of August


----------



## Dingo North (21 May 2010)

Is there any special dress code required for civilian family members who attend the graduation ceremony at St. Jean's? Thank you.


----------



## MP_Bound (21 May 2010)

Dingo North said:
			
		

> Is there any special dress code required for civilian family members who attend the graduation ceremony at St. Jean's? Thank you.



http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/rv-iv/index-eng.asp

little search function would have helped too.


----------



## Dingo North (21 May 2010)

New search function, MP_Bound?


----------



## Dingo North (21 May 2010)

I meant to say "little" rather than "new"


----------



## vroom (22 May 2010)

Hey guys let's get the fbook groups filled up! 10 Members so far for 23rd August. If we're not all strangers when we show up, all the better


----------



## Maytag (26 May 2010)

just got my swear-in date! july 9th, 930 am


----------



## Brother Blue Steel (30 May 2010)

My course is starting Aug. 2. I signed for LCIS. Really looking forward to it all. I felt my process went really fast, i applied for sigop in late jan./early feb. They then told me i should apply for LCIS because of my math marks. 6 days after i put in my app. i got the call for my aptitude testing. i think it was another week and a half to two weeks for my medical/interview. after all that, i got the job offer call in April. Seemed pretty fast to me, after reading some of the other accounts on here.


----------



## Neolithium (30 May 2010)

Brother Blue Steel said:
			
		

> My course is starting Aug. 2. I signed for LCIS. Really looking forward to it all.


See you there!


----------



## Brother Blue Steel (30 May 2010)

just joined the facebook group. guess i should mention im shipping out of ottawa.


----------



## Brother Blue Steel (30 May 2010)

also, one last thing. how do people know what regiment they are assigned to already? i thought that happened after basic...


----------



## AshFromCan (3 Jun 2010)

My recruiter told me outright which regiment I was selected for. I think the decision on which Battalion you will join happens after basic.


----------



## AshFromCan (3 Jun 2010)

Anyone here from Vancouver? Swearing in on July 29th?


----------



## vroom (11 Jun 2010)

I was told that a moving company will come for my furniture and effects, and also if I packed the stuff on my own, it would just be unpackaged and redone. 

Is this how it works?? Do I really just leave it all to them?

I just find it a little hard to believe. Yes I've searched, and I've seen the threads, but not sure if "packing" is to be taken in the literal sense.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2010)

vroom said:
			
		

> Is this how it works??



Yes.




> Do I really just leave it all to them?



Yes.


----------



## vroom (11 Jun 2010)

Guess I better hide the Playboys then. Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2010)

A little hint:  If you pack the stuff yourself, you will sign a waiver so that you can't claim for damages.  Let them pack it.  Playboys?  I'm sure they've seen worse.


----------



## armychick2009 (11 Jun 2010)

During our moves in the past, we always kept a box or two of stuff that we would bring in the car with us. If you think about it, your stuff will likely be in storage for at least 6 months while you do basic and trades training and whatever else you need. So, I'll be packing anything I *think* I'll need before next spring and keep it in the car or somewhere accessible because you won't be able to access your stuff once it's packed and in storage. 

It's a bit weird getting used to someone else packing your stuff... but the worst is when they do the unpacking, they don't actually put it away, they'll place it somewhere for you to find a  home for it (ie, dishes, clothing, knick-knacks). So, I found it more work than it was of help. In the end, I got them to stop unpacking it and signed the waiver and risked not being able to make a claim if anything was broken. It was worth it for my sanity!!!! They'll come back in a few days to grab all of the boxes/packing supplies, etc.  This time however, I may just let them unpack it all for me since it's just my stuff this time and not a five-bedroom house!!!

Speaking of porn... the last owner of our house (who was military) had a teenage son who must have freaked a bit or something when it came time for packing. The teen's porn made it into the ceiling tiles of one of our basement rooms. His secret was revealed during an earthquake one day (in Petawawa) and the ceiling tile fell down, spilling porn mags and videos all over the place.

Manna from heaven?! *laughs* Maybe for some, not for me!


----------



## tank girl (12 Jun 2010)

Haha ! that's one funny story ...porn falling from the sky !!! But here's one for you...I was just gonna wait and see and it's not that important, but here it is...I'm leaving for St-Jean on Aug 21st. I live in an appartment by myself and my lease is up july 1st, wich leaves a 7 weeka gap in between ( I'll be enjoying my mom's couch)... so my recruiter told me I had to put all my stuff in storage at my expenses from July !st until sometime in august when THEY are gonna go to my storage space and get my stuff to move it to wherever their storage space is...and from that moment it's all in thier hands and at the Forces's expenses. 
All my life is gonna be crammed  in a 5 x 10 space...are they gonna unpack ahd repack everything or what ? and is this common way of doing things in situations like mine ...I don't doubt, I am just wondering cause my recruiter didn't seem to be too sure


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2010)

tank girl said:
			
		

> are they gonna unpack ahd repack everything or what ?



Yup. They will not accept responsability for your stuff unless it was packed by them.


----------



## tank girl (12 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the reply...too bad for them as pretty much everything is in boxes already and I'm a big fan of duct tape


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Jun 2010)

I am in almost the exact same position... except, they won't pack my stuff at the storage unit -- it has to be transferred to a place where they can have ease of access to it... the storage I have right now, is NOT self-storage but a heated, protected storage area... the packers need to be able to have an area to work in, which is why it has to be moved. However, if you are in a self-storage and can access it anytime, I do not think it is much of an issue. This is what I was told by the recruiting office -- as long as their truck can get in, that the people can work safely, that there is protection from the elements (in case of rain), etc.  then it would be okay. It is however, up to the discretion of the person in charge of your moving. I did go to the self-storage route had mice right away in my mattress and brand new couch, as well as snowdrifts INSIDE the unit and water leaking in, in just the first two weeks alone. Self-storage was NOT an option for me after that, and I choose to pay extra and have it placed elsewhere.


----------



## McD (12 Jun 2010)

Not to derail from AugustBMQ but this is making me think. I said no to the need of packing and storage during the call, which my offer came on, because I thought it would be kind of like asking before earning. Also I've lived out of an American Tourist - walk in closet on wheels, since I left for college. I planned on living in or having to live in these "shacks" I hear about to save up money. Are you, who are going this route of storage and moving , planning on getting your own place as soon as possible? Is that it?


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Jun 2010)

From what I know (which isn't much, so take it for what it's worth).... if you are married or living common-law, your stuff stays put until you're through basic and trades training, and then they move your home and family to wherever you are posted.

If you are single, and have a house/apartment/things that need packing and storing, then they come before you're in basic training. The reason being is you are likely going to SAVE money by not paying rent and instead, you pay rations/quarters at basic and your trades and other qualifications.  Your stuff stays in storage until you are given your posting. Depending on the length of training, time inbetween courses, you could theoretically be "away" for a year or more. From there, you get to decide (generally, from what I've heard) if you want to stay on base or if you choose to rent/buy a house/accommodation elsewhere. 

The "shacks" vary from base to base as does the price, from what I've understood. I have heard people paying less than $100 a month but they share a room with someone else. If you want your own room, it's a bit more. Then there's a difference between officer and NCM accommodations at some places. If you are living out of a suitcase, this could be an excellent way to save up some cash, especially if you think you are going to be on training a lot of the time. Why pay $1000 a month on an apartment if you're going to be gone significantly for extra training or time in the field? 

For myself, I have enough furniture for a house and as well, have a cat and dog -- not really acceptable in the 'shacks'! But I likely will try to get a regular apartment on base where you pay more and have less restrictions. Prices for this are roughly the equivalent price of housing/market price in the area. However, I will also look off-base for housing. My ex (who was army) did not want to live on base because he liked being able to 'get away from work'. We lived off-base for the six years we were together and it was our preferred way at the time. Where you choose is up to you I suppose. All I know is, I've been in a "transient" state since February 2009 and the thing I most look forward to is having my own place again! So yes, definitely am taking the packing/storage route and definitely am looking for my own place.


----------



## vroom (12 Jun 2010)

Not to beat a dead horse, but should I leave everything "as is", i.e.everything up to the pictures hanging on the wall, books on the shelf, and not bother organizing? I don't have a lot of stuff, it's just a basement suite.  Great info here thanks everyone.


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Jun 2010)

All you literally have to do, is stand there and watch. They'll ask you any questions about things and go through everything. It's awkward the first time you go through it (trust me!), having people go through your stuff but - just put the stuff you don't want them going through into a smaller box and keep it with you. Either bring it with you or, ask them to pack it without going through it. (Duct-tape it, etc)... 

You don't have to do a thing. They literally take everything off the walls, from cupboards, and the such. You will be given a huge list of everything at the end with numbers on it.... for example, your bike gets tagged and a damage report is created. For example, are spokes already missing and your dog chewed off the seat? This gets noted as part of the insurance process. Another example (one that happened to me!) our brand new dining table was tagged and marked as being in excellent condition, no marks. When it got to my house, a big scratch along the side. This gets noted and becomes part of the claim process. So, your job actually is to observe what they are doing, go through the list, inspect your items as they are tagged/identified, and make sure that you agree with what they are putting. Same thing when you get moved, you watch everything get unpacked and make sure you stuff is in the same condition when you left. If not, you tell them and a claim opens up. 


So, this is a bit off topic i guess and I'm sure there's tons of info somewhere on the site!


... to put it back on topic, anyone scared $hitless yet?? *laughs*


----------



## Duke Lantoran (12 Jun 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> ... to put it back on topic, anyone scared $hitless yet?? *laughs*



Nope, not yet, still looking forward to going


----------



## armychick2009 (12 Jun 2010)

Me either! I'm finally starting to get stoked about it and it's been a long year of preparing for it!  I've been putting a lot of time in at the gym and am getting some serious muscle... getting ready for the 10 million stairs a day at the megaplex!! I should have thighs of steel by the time I get there, that's my goal anyways!


----------



## vroom (12 Jun 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> ... to put it back on topic, anyone scared $hitless yet?? *laughs*



I had the reality check the other day, when I went to open up a new bank account. I'm pretty much expecting hell, and am getting mentally prepared for it.


Anything less will be gravy.


----------



## fishoutawater (13 Jun 2010)

Regarding the packing, we have moved through the military many times so far. You DO have to remove things from your walls, as well as your curtains, rods or the window blinds.


----------



## armychick2009 (13 Jun 2010)

Thanks for adding that fish out of water! I wonder if it depends on the moving company (since they use so many different ones). The only thing they asked us to separate or move was the chemicals and batteries. Maybe we got lucky? They even took out the screws for the brackets for the blinds. So, my move wasn't typical then! Good to know for future reference!


----------



## kratz (13 Jun 2010)

You are right armychick. 
Some of the moving rules change from year to year and between moving companies. This is due to contracts and claims that have been made in the past. 

5 years ago we were allowed to pack our live potted plants. Our last move, (2 years ago), we had to put them in the car with our POL, HAZMAT and personal items.


----------



## Cat (15 Jun 2010)

vroom said:
			
		

> I had the reality check the other day, when I went to open up a new bank account. I'm pretty much expecting hell, and am getting mentally prepared for it.
> 
> 
> Anything less will be gravy.



Just enjoy the experiance guys....it's all worth it and it's (hopefully) a once in a lifetime experiance, take it for what it's worth, remember to breathe, sleep when you can and ask for help when you need it!


----------



## Duke Lantoran (20 Jun 2010)

6 Weeks to go for the Aug 9 start, anybody getting restless yet?


----------



## aegishjalmar (20 Jun 2010)

Duke Lantoran said:
			
		

> 6 Weeks to go for the Aug 9 start, anybody getting restless yet?



I am extremely eager to go. I even have a countdown timer on my desktop computer at work to remind myself how much time is left! 

I am glad I have 6 weeks left to work on my push ups though ...


----------



## LCIS101 (18 Jul 2010)

Swearing on the 21 of July and BMQ on the 16Th of August..
SUPER EXCITED!
Got in as an LCIS TECH


----------



## K Mo (19 Jul 2010)

Lexira said:
			
		

> I'll be heading out to St. Jean from just north of Toronto on August 23rd.  I've been waiting for nearly a year to go, so I'm unbelievably excited.
> 
> Edit: Swearing in August 12th at Barrie CFRC, meteorological technician, if anyone's interested.



Hey! I'll be going via Plane on the 21st and I'm starting the same date, 23rd. It's the same, the wait has been almost a year. I'll see you there! 
I'll be sworn in on the 4th. Enjoy the rest of the summer!


----------



## timmy_88 (19 Jul 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I will be attending BMQ August 16th! I got called for Infantry in July! my enrollment is the 4th of Aug.
Looking forward to meeting everyone going!!! 

Cheers! :yellow:


----------



## Lando (19 Jul 2010)

I got my call few hours again!

Aug 23rd - Infantry Soldier


----------



## Adamson250 (22 Jul 2010)

Going Aug 16th for me, going in for field artillery. see you guys there. :camo:


----------



## Duke Lantoran (23 Jul 2010)

Alright, a file transfer from Moncton to Halifax later, they just need to comfirm my enrollment ceremony, and will call me back with that info. Also found out that I am in R0356E as well, flying out of Halifax on the 7th. That's that all taken care of, now to get all my things in order here.


----------



## Peters1992 (24 Jul 2010)

Im a little curious, as my bmq date has been set or Aug 30th 2010, I swear in on the 10th, and now I see a post of someone going this same date but french ? ... Is this a french date because, I don't speak french, or do they do an english and a french at the same time.   This might pose a problem :S


----------



## Peters1992 (24 Jul 2010)

I am, but whats up with this french course.   I don't speak french haha


----------



## Jotz (24 Jul 2010)

I am starting on this date, though not in the french course.


----------



## armychick2009 (24 Jul 2010)

your course will be in english. There's a whole bunch happening at the same time so don't worry about it!


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2010)

Here's a nine page thread on August BMQ:  August 2010 BMQ

Mods, perhaps a merge is in order?


----------



## Sentinel79 (27 Jul 2010)

Lando said:
			
		

> I got my call few hours again!
> 
> Aug 23rd - Infantry Soldier



Hey Lando, have you joined the fb group for that date? "Canadian Forces BMQ August 23, 2010". 

I'm infantry, starting the same day.


----------



## Lando (27 Jul 2010)

Sentinel79 said:
			
		

> Hey Lando, have you joined the fb group for that date? "Canadian Forces BMQ August 23, 2010".
> 
> I'm infantry, starting the same day.



Just noticed i wrote again not  ago lol.

Hmm, I'll look into that right now...

Infantry eh, Where you hail from?


----------



## -ORaNGe- (27 Jul 2010)

I'm heading out for St. Jean August 7th, start date is August 9th, trade is ACS Tech.


----------



## Duke Lantoran (27 Jul 2010)

-ORaNGe- said:
			
		

> I'm heading out for St. Jean August 7th, start date is August 9th, trade is ACS Tech.



I'll be seeing you there then, -ORaNGe-


----------



## aegishjalmar (27 Jul 2010)

The Icon said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be attending BMQ August 16th! I got called for Infantry in July! my enrollment is the 4th of Aug.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone going!!!
> ...



I swear in on this day too. Before I go bothering the busy folk at the CFRC, do you happen to know what time your guests are supposed to show for the enrollment ceremony?


----------



## thebigunit (28 Jul 2010)

Maytag said:
			
		

> Anyone else here going to be heading out that date?
> 
> Got the call about a week ago.  Going in as an Artillery Soldier and couldn't be more jacked to begin my career with the CF



I will be there Aug 3-31 Wainright.  Armoured Recce here.


----------



## Sentinel79 (3 Aug 2010)

Lando said:
			
		

> Just noticed i wrote again not  ago lol.
> 
> Hmm, I'll look into that right now...
> 
> Infantry eh, Where you hail from?



I'm from Chilliwack... for another 18 days. How about you?


----------



## emcdonaldsig (3 Aug 2010)

Hey i am also going to BMQ on August 30. i am from Barrie the area. I set up a face book page for the August 30 course.


----------



## Lando (4 Aug 2010)

Sentinel79 said:
			
		

> I'm from Chilliwack... for another 18 days. How about you?



From Port Moody bro


----------



## Lando (4 Aug 2010)

Lando said:
			
		

> From Port Moody. Leaving on the 21st bro.



And to add to that... Stoked as hell.


----------



## vroom (7 Aug 2010)

fishoutawater said:
			
		

> Regarding the packing, we have moved through the military many times so far. You DO have to remove things from your walls, as well as your curtains, rods or the window blinds.



Sworn in today. It was a great experience. One of many to come no doubt. 

I received among others a  moving expense form and no other information. Does this mean that I am to arrange for movers myself? Right now my furniture and effects are at my parent's place(where I am staying), and stored at no charge. Will my F&E will all remain there until I get my posting? I was under the impression that CF arranges movers and takes care of the whole process. Obviously I will not be there to 'oversee' the move if they come while I am on course in Cornwall.  CFR didn't explain that part of the process, and when the day was done, I forgot to inquire. 

I'm going to CFR Victoria on Monday to figure it all out, nevertheless am looking to be pointed in the right direction. Cheers.


----------



## armychick2009 (7 Aug 2010)

I'm thinking this will likely be for additional expenses occurred from the moving experience (ie, if you need to spend a night at a hotel, after your stuff is packed and removed from the premises).  Did you request your belongings be stored?  For myself personally, I know there is someone at the local base who is waiting for me to swear in before he calls me and begins to make arrangements for the pack and move.  But, call the recruiting centre on Monday to verify. 

In the meantime, go through your crap and toss what you don't really need anymore and if there is anything personal or that you don't want them to pack, find a small box/crate and mark personal on it. Keep it at your parents or if you have a vehicle, keep it there so it doesn't go into storage. Remember, take out anything you think you may need over the next year because likely, it could be that long your stuff is in storage depending on your length of training, etc. (I.e., I'll be grabbing my roller-blades before they pack since I know I'll be at Borden until next fall... this is something I'd like to use next summer, etc.). 

Edited to add, they'll likely be coming before you go to BMQ... within the period between enrollment and your start date... I've never heard of them coming after you leave. Essentially you need to be there while they pack your stuff for liability purposes. For example, you need to witness what goes into the boxes and when you unpack (after you find a place later on), you need to be there to witness the unpacking as well.


----------



## vroom (7 Aug 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. I was asked if I needed storage on the job offer date, and said no, as it's all at the folks house. Still need it moved though :0

I imagine some clothes would come in handy to mark 'personal', as all I'll have is the few days worth of duds being taken to BMQ.


----------



## armychick2009 (7 Aug 2010)

You will definitely want to let them know that you will require the moving aspect because they may not realise you actually have stuff that will one day require moving. I'd hate for you to get stuck with the cost of moving things, especially if across country!


----------



## LCIS101 (8 Aug 2010)

I have a quick question for you guys.
I'm starting this Saturday and on the list "What to bring with you" is written bathing suit (provided by QM).
Does this mean that i need to buy a special bathing suit or it's provided by the forces?


----------



## LCIS101 (11 Aug 2010)

3 days left before St-Jean!
These 3 days are going to feel like 10! SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## DavieRocket77 (11 Aug 2010)

LCIS101 said:
			
		

> 3 days left before St-Jean!
> These 3 days are going to feel like 10! SUPER EXCITED!


 Good luck friend, see you in November!


----------



## Lando (11 Aug 2010)

LCIS101 said:
			
		

> I have a quick question for you guys.
> I'm starting this Saturday and on the list "What to bring with you" is written bathing suit (provided by QM).
> Does this mean that i need to buy a special bathing suit or it's provided by the forces?



I believe 1 is provided but bring one of your own for swimming on your own personal time.


----------



## Sentinel79 (19 Aug 2010)

Hoping someone here can enlighten me... 

Starting BMQ August 23rd. Do you think we'll be getting our first pay on Aug 30th or Sept 15th?

Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2010)

Sentinel79 said:
			
		

> Hoping someone here can enlighten me...
> 
> Starting BMQ August 23rd. Do you think we'll be getting our first pay on Aug 30th or Sept 15th?
> 
> Thanks!



Not likely to be the 30th since that day is not a pay day.


----------



## Sentinel79 (20 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Not likely to be the 30th since that day is not a pay day.




Which days are paydays?


----------



## aesop081 (20 Aug 2010)

Sentinel79 said:
			
		

> Which days are paydays?



15th and the last buisness day of the month. August 30th being a Monday, payday will be Tuesday the 31st.


----------

